# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: ایجاد جستجو در فرم اکسس بر اساس دو فیلد در جدول

## sali_barnamenevis

سلام
لطفآ راهنمایی کنید که چطور میتونم در فرمی که در اکسس ساختم جستجو ایجاد کنم.
اول یک جدول برای ثبت اطلاعات ساختم، بعد یک فرم طراحی کردم که اطلاعات جدول رو نشون بده (یک رکورد ) حالا میخوام روی فرمم یک جستو جو ایجاد کنم که با وارد کردن نام و نام خانوادگی  اطلاعات رو روی فرم نشون بده،فرمم رو جوری ساختم که در هر صفحه اطلاعات یک نفر رو نشون میده،
ممنون میشم اگه به صورت کامل راهنماییم کنید  یا یک فایل نمونه برام بذارید.

----------


## hasanhzd

درود 
نمیدونم تا چه حد تکسس میدونید ولی پاسخ خلاصه  به شرح زیره 

یک یا چند باکس توفرمتون بسازید
دررویداد  after update   اون  باکسها یک ماکرو بسازید    و از تابع apply filter  استفاده کنید

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

> درود 
> نمیدونم تا چه حد تکسس میدونید ولی پاسخ خلاصه  به شرح زیره 
> 
> یک یا چند باکس توفرمتون بسازید
> دررویداد  after update   اون  باکسها یک ماکرو بسازید    و از تابع apply filter  استفاده کنید



دوست گرامی میشه کامل تر توضیح بدید ، یا اگه یک فایل نمونه کوچیک بذارید تا متوجه بشم ممنونتون میشم

----------


## hasanhzd

فایل نمونه

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

> فایل نمونه


سلام
دوست گرامی خیلی ممنون از فایل نمونه ای که گذاشتی ، کدی که در قسمت ماکرو قرار دادین جستجو بر اساس یک فیلد در جدول هست ، چجوری میتونم این کد رو بر اساس دوفیلد تغییر بدم (فیلد نام و نام خانوادگی ) به طوری که در کادر جستجوی فرم  زمانی که نام و نام خانوادگی رو وارد  کنم اطلاعاتی که در یک رکورد هست و مربوط به شخص هست ،رو در فرم نشون بده، من فرمم رو طوری ساختم که در صفحه فقط اطلاعات یک کاربر رو نشون میده ،اگه نام و نام خانوادگی دو فرد شبیه هم باشه چجوری میتونم این مشکل رو در نمایش اطلاعات شخص در فرم حل کنم  .فایل نمونه ای که شما گذاشتید امکان نشون دادن اطلاعات چند رکورد رو داره،ولی فرم  من فقط اطلاعات یک رکورد رو در صفحه میتونه  نشون بده.
ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.

nemoone-pic.jpg

----------


## rashidianc

گزینه Default view در سابفرمتون را Datasheet بزارید تمامی رکوردها نمایش داده میشه .

----------


## hasanhzd

درود
تو همون ماکرو
به عبارت فیلتر  هر چی میخواین با or  اضافه کنید

----------


## hamid-nice

با سلام
ضمیمه پست 4# در صورتی است که سابفرم نباشد چطور می شه همین حالت را حفظ کرد فقط اطلاعات در سابفرم قرار داشته باشد و از همون ماکرو استفاده گردد  و محل *جستجو در شرح* در همان فرم قرار داشته باشد نه اینکه در سابفرم قرار بگیرد 
اگر نمونه را تصحیح فرمایید ممنون میشم
با تشکر

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

سلام
خيلي ممنون از راهنمايي دوستان گرامي
ميشه يک کمبو باکس گذاشت روي فرم تا اطلاعات فيلد نام نام خانوادگي رو نشون بده ، و زماني که يکي از متن هاي داخل کمبو باکس رو انتخاب ميکنيم اطلاعات مربوط به همون رکورد رو توي فرم نشون بده،
چجوري بايد جدول فرم و کمبوباکس رو به هم متصل کنم تا بتونم از کمبو باکس به عنوان سرچ استفاده کنم. 
میخوام روی فرم اصلی عمل سرچ رو انجام بدم،و اگه نام و نام خانوادگی دو نفر شبیه هم بود قابلیت انخاب داشته باشه چون در یک زمان نمیشه اطلاعات دو نفر رو روی فرمم نشون بدم و میخوام تو همین حالت باشه .
لطفا کمکم کنید.

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

سلام دوست عزیز
فایل ضمیمه رو نگاه کن ببین منظورت همینه یانه؟

----------


## hamid-nice

> با سلام
> ضمیمه پست 4# در صورتی است که سابفرم نباشد چطور می شه همین حالت را حفظ کرد فقط اطلاعات در سابفرم قرار داشته باشد و از همون ماکرو استفاده گردد  و محل *جستجو در شرح* در همان فرم قرار داشته باشد نه اینکه در سابفرم قرار بگیرد 
> اگر نمونه را تصحیح فرمایید ممنون میشم
> با تشکر


 با سلام
جوابی برای این سوال هست ؟
با تشکر

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> با سلام
> جوابی برای این سوال هست ؟
> با تشکر


یه نگاه به فایل ضمیمه بنداز ببین منظورت همینه.!

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

سلام 
دوباره از شما عزیزان تشکر میکنم

تغییرات رو انجام دادم ولی بعضی جا ها به خطا برمیخوردم.فایل نمونه رو میذارم دوستان اگه لطف کنن بهترین راهی که میشه در این فرم عمل سرچ رو انجام داد چیه و تغییرات لازم رو انجام بدن ممنون میشم.یا اگه قسمت دیگه ای مشکل داره راهنمایی کنن.
استادان گرامی اگه تغییری انجام میدین، خواهش میکنم مراحل انجام این تغییرات رو بگن تا بتونم این تغییرات رو به درستی انجام بدم .
فرم های اضافی رو پاک کردم تا حجم فایل کم بشه.

----------


## hamid-nice

> یه نگاه به فایل ضمیمه بنداز ببین منظورت همینه.!


در مورد پست 12# :
نه دوست عزیز منظورم با استفاده از دستور apply filter هست 
اگه ممکنه با این دستور روی سابفرم نمونه را تصحیح بفرمایید
با تشکر

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

> سلام 
> دوباره از شما عزیزان تشکر میکنم
> 
> تغییرات رو انجام دادم ولی بعضی جا ها به خطا برمیخوردم.فایل نمونه رو میذارم دوستان اگه لطف کنن بهترین راهی که میشه در این فرم عمل سرچ رو انجام داد چیه و تغییرات لازم رو انجام بدن ممنون میشم.یا اگه قسمت دیگه ای مشکل داره راهنمایی کنن.
> استادان گرامی اگه تغییری انجام میدین، خواهش میکنم مراحل انجام این تغییرات رو بگن تا بتونم این تغییرات رو به درستی انجام بدم .
> فرم های اضافی رو پاک کردم تا حجم فایل کم بشه.


دوستان همین فایل رو با فرمت اکسس 2003 میذارم  خواهش میکنم زودتر راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> دوستان همین فایل رو با فرمت اکسس 2003 میذارم  خواهش میکنم زودتر راهنمایی کنید .


بفرما دوست عزیز
با دو روش فایلو برات اصلاح کردم.
امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه

یا حق

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

> بفرما دوست عزیز
> با دو روش فایلو برات اصلاح کردم.
> امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه
> 
> یا حق




سلام 
دوست عزیز چجوری میتونم در روش اولی که در برنامه قرار دادید، در صورت نبود  اطلاعات در هنگام سرچ به کاربر پیغام بده که اطلاعات مورد جوستجو در بانک  وجود ندارد.

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> سلام 
> دوست عزیز چجوری میتونم در روش اولی که در برنامه قرار دادید، در صورت نبود  اطلاعات در هنگام سرچ به کاربر پیغام بده که اطلاعات مورد جوستجو در بانک  وجود ندارد.


بفرما 
برای جستجوی نام اصلاحش کردم

یا حق

----------


## sali_barnamenevis

> بفرما 
> برای جستجوی نام اصلاحش کردم
> 
> یا حق


خیلی ممنون میشه بگید تغییرات رو  در کدوم قسمت اعمال کردید.

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

تو قسمت after update خود N  یا همون تکس جستجوی نام, فقط با یه ماکروی ساده

یا حق

----------


## hamid-nice

> بفرما دوست عزیز
> با دو روش فایلو برات اصلاح کردم.
> امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه
> 
> یا حق


با سلام
در نمونه شما از عبارت Like برای جستجوی  مشابهات استفاده کرده اید و در صورتی که یکی از تکست باکسها را هم خالی بگذارید عمل جستجو درست انجام می شود ولی
لطفا برای وقتی که  می خواهیم دقیقا عبارت نوشته شده در تکست باکس جستجو شود در صورتی که تکست باکس های دیگر خالی هستند نمونه را اصلاح فرمایید
با تشکر

----------


## Qad2013

> با سلام
> در نمونه شما از عبارت Like برای جستجوی  مشابهات استفاده کرده اید و در صورتی که یکی از تکست باکسها را هم خالی بگذارید عمل جستجو درست انجام می شود ولی
> لطفا برای وقتی که  می خواهیم دقیقا عبارت نوشته شده در تکست باکس جستجو شود در صورتی که تکست باکس های دیگر خالی هستند نمونه را اصلاح فرمایید
> با تشکر


لطفا اگر ممکنه این سوال رو جواب بدید

----------


## Nazir Ahmad

> با سلام
> در نمونه شما از عبارت Like برای  جستجوی  مشابهات استفاده کرده اید و در صورتی که یکی از تکست باکسها را هم  خالی بگذارید عمل جستجو درست انجام می شود ولی
> لطفا برای وقتی که  می  خواهیم دقیقا عبارت نوشته شده در تکست باکس جستجو شود در صورتی که تکست  باکس های دیگر خالی هستند نمونه را اصلاح فرمایید
> با تشکر


 پوزش *hamid-nice* عزیز که قبلا متوجه این پست نشده بودم





> لطفا اگر ممکنه این سوال رو جواب بدید


بفرمایید

----------


## barnamenevis100

sssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Ali_Fallah

به این برنامه هم نگاهی بیندازید

----------


## jafar337

> به این برنامه هم نگاهی بیندازید



سلام من یک بانک اطلاعاتی دارم که مربوط به انبار هست. من یک فرم دارم که تمام متریال های انبار را می خواهم در آن جستجو کنم. ولی با این روش هایی که در این آموزش مشاهده کرم فقط قسمتی از عبارت مورد جستجو را میشود جستجو کرد. من میخواهم مثلا دو یا سه فیلد برای جستجوی یک نام کالا داشته باشم. چون کالاهایی که ما در انبار داریم اسامی طولانی دارند مثلا ترموفیوز 300 گرمی بدون کلندر عرض 195 که این نامها زیاد هستند و میخواهم سه فیلد باشد که در هر کدام از آنها یک کلمه کلیدی بنویسم تا با زدن اینتر یا دکمه فقط آن رکوردی را جستجو کند تا هر سه این کلمات کلیدی در آن موجود باشند. و بعد از پیدا کردن آن رکورد با انتخاب آن رکورد فرم بسته شود و آن نام در فیلد فرم اصلی قرار گیرد برای اضافه کردن موجودی. لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## padide55

سلام 
فیلد دوم جستجو را ایجاد کنید و در مسیر کوئری و کد جستجو کد را بصورت and اضافه کنید

مثال

Like "*" & [Forms]![myform]![serch1] & "*" And Like "*" & [Forms]![myfoem]![sertch2] & "*"


فایل نمونه

----------


## jafar337

> سلام 
> فیلد دوم جستجو را ایجاد کنید و در مسیر کوئری و کد جستجو کد را بصورت and اضافه کنید
> 
> مثال
> 
> Like "*" & [Forms]![myform]![serch1] & "*" And Like "*" & [Forms]![myfoem]![sertch2] & "*"
> 
> 
> فایل نمونه



خیلی کمک کرد. یه سوال دیگر 
آیا میشود در قسمت پایین که سرچ انجام می شود با انتخاب فیلد جستجو شده فرم سرچ بسته شده و آن مقدار جستجو شده در فرمی که اطلاعات را در خود ذخیره میکند قرار گیرد؟

----------


## padide55

> خیلی کمک کرد. یه سوال دیگر 
> آیا میشود در قسمت پایین که سرچ انجام می شود با انتخاب فیلد جستجو شده فرم سرچ بسته شده و آن مقدار جستجو شده در فرمی که اطلاعات را در خود ذخیره میکند قرار گیرد؟


بله

این کد رو در یک باتن کلیک تایید بگذارید. در فرم سرچ شده .پس از سلکت مورد انتخاب شده .
اگر مثل نمونه از لیست باکس استفاده می کنید 
این کد رو در دابل کلیک لیست باکس قرار بدین .


forms!formasli!myfield=forms!formsearch!myfield  'searhshode
docmd.close ' closing search form


نمونه

----------


## jafar337

> بله
> 
> این کد رو در یک باتن کلیک تایید بگذارید. در فرم سرچ شده .پس از سلکت مورد انتخاب شده .
> اگر مثل نمونه از لیست باکس استفاده می کنید 
> این کد رو در دابل کلیک لیست باکس قرار بدین .
> 
> 
> forms!formasli!myfield=forms!formsearch!myfield  'searhshode
> docmd.close ' closing search form
> ...


بله عالی بود. همونی بود که نیاز داشتم. به نظر شما آیا امکان اضافه کردن سه فیلد جستجو وجود دارد؟؟
فایل های ضمیمه خیلی کمک کردند. ما در انبار کالاهایی داریم که چند کلمه مشترک دارند ولی یک قسمت متفاوت بخاطر همون میگم. 
مثلا شافت استیل تراشکاری شده قطر 55 میلیمتر گرید 316 طول 50 سانت که جنس شافت ، قطر ، گرید و طول متفاوت هستند

----------


## padide55

> بله عالی بود. همونی بود که نیاز داشتم. به نظر شما آیا امکان اضافه کردن سه فیلد جستجو وجود دارد؟؟
> فایل های ضمیمه خیلی کمک کردند. ما در انبار کالاهایی داریم که چند کلمه مشترک دارند ولی یک قسمت متفاوت بخاطر همون میگم. 
> مثلا شافت استیل تراشکاری شده قطر 55 میلیمتر گرید 316 طول 50 سانت که جنس شافت ، قطر ، گرید و طول متفاوت هستند


یک فیلد اضافه
یک and اضافه برای همون فیلد  و یک reqyery  در فیلد جدید برای رفرش کردن لیست  بر اساس درخواستها . 
دقیقا مثل فیلد دوم

----------


## jafar337

> یک فیلد اضافه
> یک and اضافه برای همون فیلد  و یک reqyery  در فیلد جدید برای رفرش کردن لیست  بر اساس درخواستها . 
> دقیقا مثل فیلد دوم


خیلی ممنون. دقیقا همان کار را انجام دادم و اکی شد.

----------

